# Crawfish extras



## gedavis2 (Oct 17, 2006)

I know the basics of things added to the pot when cooking, like taters,corn,& mushrooms. But was wondering what else y'all add to the pot that's different? I thought I seen where someone did a can of green beans. Punch holes in the can and add to the pot. Just looking to try something new. 
Thanks


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

I guy i wotk with does a whole chicken for a bit then finish it on the pit. Havent tried it but its on the to do list this year. Sounds delicious

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

sausage chunks


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

Pineapple, cauliflower


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

fresh asparagus

just cut the butt end off and leave it in the rubber band, try to float it on top of the bugs and pull it when it is just done , esp if it is a long time to eat

whole garlic pods w the tops trimmed off , pull them out and squeeze them out of the husks
fr. mushrooms
artichoke
fr. green beans, not in the can


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Red potatoes, corn, mushrooms in a panty hose, cut up zumos, and a few pounds of jumbo shrimp. I barely even touch the crawfish!


----------



## trouttracker82 (Oct 3, 2005)

Eggs. Boil them first then she'll them and drop them in the boil. They turn pink and are pretty good.


----------



## DrummerBoy471 (Nov 3, 2009)

Chicken wingettes 

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rynochop (Aug 28, 2006)

Brussel sprouts.

The cauliflower one sounds good.


----------



## gedavis2 (Oct 17, 2006)

Thanks for the reply's, I think I take a few of the item you suggested and try them. The pineapple was something I never expected


----------



## Saltwater Boy(1) (Jan 11, 2013)

Part Timer said:


> I guy i wotk with does a whole chicken for a bit then finish it on the pit. Havent tried it but its on the to do list this year. Sounds delicious
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Well just found my next project lol. I won't wait to add it to the crafish though. Thinking about boiling some half chickens with the crab boil then smoking them the rest of the way. I will let you know how it turns out!


----------



## jaycf7 (May 30, 2009)

gedavis2 said:


> I know the basics of things added to the pot when cooking, like taters,corn,& mushrooms. But was wondering what else y'all add to the pot that's different? I thought I seen where someone did a can of green beans. Punch holes in the can and add to the pot. Just looking to try something new.
> Thanks


 I punch holes in cans of corn and you have crawfish flavored CORN OFF THE COB...came up with it beacuse my grandmother had trouble eating corn on the cob HAH


----------



## highntight (Jan 24, 2011)

Two of my favorites: Chicken gizzards and whole okra. 
Really surprising how well okra soaks up spice.


----------



## FishBurd27 (Sep 18, 2012)

rynochop said:


> Brussel sprouts.
> .


THESE AREA DELICIOUS, and its the only way I'll eat them. Tried just about every other way and this is the best. Dont boil without them now.


----------



## Trickin pigs (Nov 8, 2012)

I always put taters, mushrooms, corn, weenies coliflower, gizzerds and chicken hearts sometimes I drain the green beans then throw em in


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

Oysters A La Pablo . Drained into a frying basket and hung over the side of the pot till they curl . You can thank me later.


----------



## Whodathunkit (Aug 25, 2010)

trouttracker82 said:


> Eggs. Boil them first then she'll them and drop them in the boil. They turn pink and are pretty good.


Do you soft boil them (6-8 minutes) then finish in the "fish" water? I'm tempted to try this, but I don't like rubber eggs.


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

Simmer them chickens for 20 minutes , then smoke them . It works like brining .


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

FishBurd27 said:


> THESE AREA DELICIOUS, and its the only way I'll eat them. Tried just about every other way and this is the best. Dont boil without them now.


how long do you leave the brussel sprouts in there? i always do the veggies seperate from the crawfish for whatever reason, so normally it goes taters and mushrooms for 5 minutes, then add the corn and sausage and cook for 15 then soak. would that be too long or what? normally when i cook them on the stove they are still kinda firm and not all boiled down to mush.


----------



## flatsfats (May 21, 2004)

I can't remember the brand but I threw some cheap boudain links from Walmart in the boil one yr and they disappeared before anything else. Soaked up the spice nicely. Pullem before they burst.

Artichokes are good too.


----------



## cajundiesel (Jul 30, 2012)

One thing I do before cooking the crawfish is boil a ham in the seasoned water. After boiling it I take it out and eat it the next day and boy does the seasoning really make the ham delicious.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Pork backbone....we save the backbones from PRWs, boil them first to almost done, then thro them in the pot....take the ph off the hook n lock the windows n doors....WW


----------

